

The top-viewed Wikipedia page for every day of 2014 - pallian
http://qz.com/322155/the-top-viewed-wikipedia-page-for-every-day-of-2014/

======
Tombone5
An excellent example of a pointless data visualisation. I wanted to view a
list of titles by date. What I get is a time series of top page visits shown
as a faux heat map, with titles written on top.

I get it, a list with 365 entries is quite long, but that's what you commit to
if you want "every day". The abuse the simple list gets here is uncalled for,
and worst of all even collapsing it into stacked boxes doesn't improve the
"too long" aspect enough to make it worthwhile.

